
Code to unlock iPhone cracked - terpua
http://www.cnn.com/2007/TECH/09/01/apple.iphone/index.html
======
nirs
The iPhone crack was cracked?!

~~~
terpua
CNN's title is a bit off...but a bunch of hackers found a way to set the
iPhone free from the AT&T sim

